# anyone know what spider this is?



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

while out shooting the other night i came across this spider







does anyone know what it is? it was about 5cm - 6cm in length, 
(spotted in the in the u.k.) thanks john


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

wow never seen a spider like that befor i think its one i got told about they live in lamp shade things in the streets and the shells are like rock


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Looks like a common walnut orb spider but I'm not 100% sure


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## Cave-dweller (Apr 11, 2011)

It could be a "False Widow". They are all over the Uk and they are here in Ireland to. They are a tropical spider but they came in with banana shipments. My brother got bitten by one a while back while he was aslepp in bed and he was laid up with severe flu-like symptoms for 3 days. Apparently bites are rare and never fatal.


----------

